# Training question: dealing with an alpha dog



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Do any of you have any advice for dealing with an alpha dog. I read a lot of comments and exceptions for alpha dogs, but I've never seen anything specifically addressing how to deal with an alpha.

I guess I'm just looking for any differences in how to deal with alphas in certain situations in training or in the field; in applying pressure, in socializing them, etc.

I appreciate any insightful comments.


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

Alpha with who? Other dogs? You? If it is you, you need to knock that idea out of his head yesterday!

Rut


----------



## Scoutgone (Nov 13, 2007)

Become the alpha dog. Whenever someone tells me they have an alpha dog I ask them why they aren't taking that role. Once the pack structure is clear the problems will be easier to deal with.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Maybe I wasn't clear in stating my quandry: I am without doubt the dog's alpha. But read Even Graham and several times he mentions "the dog will do this, unless he's an alpha". But he never goes into details regarding this. I'm looking for those details. I'll probably just need to ask Even himself.


----------



## Virgil (Sep 20, 2007)

There is only one alpha in a pack. Either it's you, or it's him.
Hard headed or bold is one thing, but alpha is something else.


----------

